# New photos of Bogey and Ace



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love the 2nd picture they look so happy!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I love the pictures! The colors are so vibrant! What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Um, where did little puppy Ace go and why is there now an adult looking dog in his place!??!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful shots of your boys. That second one just shows how much they love their life.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I love the pictures! The colors are so vibrant! What kind of camera do you have?


I have a Nikon D50 - I am looking to upgrade in the VERY near future, but it's been a wonderful first camera.

Marlene - where DID the puppy go?! He grew way too fast! It makes me sad.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Good looking boys......has Ace ever grown!!!! Great pictures....


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great pictures. The second photo is really beautiful. The D50 was also my first digital camera.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I know, Rik! You are my inspiration. I have some new lenses picked up that I am saving for. I am going to go up to the D90 next and buy the best lenses I can. If/when I ever make any money off this hobby I'd like to purchase the D700 or the D3! What a dream those would be! What are you shooting with now?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, and gorgeous subjects!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful boys, Ace grew up so fast!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

In that case, Emily, I think it's time for another puppy!!!! I happen to know this great breeder who has these great pups.....


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Beautiful pictures, and gorgeous subjects!


I am bringing my camera on Sunday to shoot some other BEAUTIFUL subject!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Sophie_Mom said:


> In that case, Emily, I think it's time for another puppy!!!! I happen to know this great breeder who has these great pups.....


You have no idea how bad I want a boy to try to show. It is KILLING me.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Are you coming on Sunday? Yeah!!!

I know you are ready -- I know it's a temptation! Our Chicago trip is probably getting postponed until fall, you could babysit a cute puppy and his older, spoiled sister!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

those are some great photos! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It's so much fun to see them in the water! Ace looks grown up, and Bogey looks so happy. I can never believe the awesome pigment on your dogs- I want the secret!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

When you upgrade, if you're looking to sell your current camera, let me know. =)


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Great pics! I can't get tired of seeing those boys. Ace sure has grown up, but he still has the most adorable happy golden face!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Great pictures! They are real waterdogs!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! I sure love them to pieces. It's amazing how different they are but still so full of golden charm!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

What happy, handsome boys!


----------



## Darcy's mom (Jan 11, 2010)

Nothing more beautiful than a totaly wet golden. Love the shot of both of them.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Great photos!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Great pictures!! They are such handsome boys. You must treat them well - they look so happy in that second picture. Love it!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, Mitta. There are quite spoiled and loved, but they give me more than I could ever give them.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Awww, they are sooo cute. LOVE the 2nd pic


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Bogey's Mom said:


> I know, Rik! You are my inspiration. I have some new lenses picked up that I am saving for. I am going to go up to the D90 next and buy the best lenses I can. If/when I ever make any money off this hobby I'd like to purchase the D700 or the D3! What a dream those would be! What are you shooting with now?


I visited your website. You take beautiful photo. I love the action shots.
You'r right about lenses. That 's the most important part of the camera.
I'm using the D2x, my next camera will be the D3s but I'm dreaming about this one...:bowl::bowl:


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

You have 2 handsome pups there!!! I love their contrasting colors...and they look so happy!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

rik said:


> I visited your website. You take beautiful photo. I love the action shots.
> You'r right about lenses. That 's the most important part of the camera.
> I'm using the D2x, my next camera will be the D3s but I'm dreaming about this one...:bowl::bowl:


Thanks, Rik! That is a huge compliment coming from you. I do like the shots, but a better lens would help so much with action shots. That D4 is INSANE! Holy smokes! I'd have to rob a bank to get that. What an awesome camera.


----------

